# To my favorite knight. Thanks for your friendship.  God Bless you always.



## DondeHayMúsica

Hi, can any one help me translate these phrases into Latin please:

*"To my favorite knight. Thanks for your friendship. God Bless you always."*

(I need it for a special gift  )

...and yeah I mean knight, like a medieval knight..

Thanks a lot! I'll be checking.


----------



## clara mente

I would go with the following:"Dilectissimo equiti meo, gratias amictati tuae, Deus te semper benedicat."


----------



## jazyk

I suggest: Dilectissime eques mi, (tibi) gratias (ago) pro amicitia tua. Deus te semper benedicat.


----------



## DondeHayMúsica

Thanks a lot:
clara mente
jazyk

Jazyk, in regards to the words in parentheses, should I use or omit them?  What do they mean?

I'll be back


----------



## Whodunit

DondeHayMúsica said:


> Thanks a lot:
> clara mente
> jazyk
> 
> Jazyk, in regards to the words in parentheses, should I use or omit them? What do they mean?
> 
> I'll be back


 
You can omit them, but without any context around it would be better to write the words in parentheses.

Gratias pro amicitia tua.Thanks for your friendship.

Tibi gratias pro amicitia tua.
Thank you for your friendship.

Gratias ago pro amicitia tua.
I thank for your friendship.

Tibi gratias ago pro amicitia tua.
I thank you for your friendship.

I would either use _none _or _both_.


----------



## Joca

My two cents:

Ad dilectissimum equitem meum. Tibi gratias ago propter amicitiam tuam. Semper te benedicat Deus.

JC


----------



## DondeHayMúsica

THANK YOU both:

*whodunit*:  now I get it! thanks a lot for carefully explaining it.

*Joca*: what is the difference between your post and the previous one/s?
I notice something different in the word endings?


Awesome forum~   I'll be checking....


----------



## Joca

DondeHayMúsica said:


> THANK YOU both:
> 
> *whodunit*: now I get it! thanks a lot for carefully explaining it.
> 
> *Joca*: what is the difference between your post and the previous one/s?
> I notice something different in the word endings?
> 
> 
> Awesome forum~ I'll be checking....


 
Hi

It's because I am using the preposition *ad* which requires the Accusative. Other posts have used either the Vocative or the Dative, without a preposition. 

JC


----------



## DondeHayMúsica

Hi Joca,
Tnx for the quick reply.  This is pretty cool, I think I'm learning more about latin than I thought I would.

In regards to:  Ac, Voc, Dat-- I don't know what their classificacion is...  what are they?  or if you have a link to somewhere in this forum that explains it.

Thanks!


----------



## Joca

DondeHayMúsica said:


> Hi Joca,
> Tnx for the quick reply. This is pretty cool, I think I'm learning more about latin than I thought I would.
> 
> In regards to: Ac, Voc, Dat-- I don't know what their classificacion is... what are they? or if you have a link to somewhere in this forum that explains it.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Accusative = Direct Object. I see the master. Dominum video.

Dative = Indirect Object. I obey the master. Domino pareo. 

Nominative = Subject. The master is good. Dominus bonus est.

Vocative - (when you call people). Master, I am here! Domine, hic sum.

There are two other cases and many other uses of each case, but this is just an outline for you.

JC


----------



## Whodunit

Personally, I don't like "ad" in this context. You might have used it as a headline or something like that (as far as I know, Latin headlines always begin with a preposition [mostly _de_] if they do not resemble a question). Jazyk's suggestion looks more ancient to me.



Joca said:


> Dative = Indirect Object. I obey the master. Domino pareo.


 
This example is not very good, because it's heard to show the difference notice "obey" and "see" in English. This would have been better for the dative:

I explain it to the master. Hoc domino explico.



> There are two other cases and many other uses of each case, but this is just an outline for you.


 
Here's a good synopsis about the Latin declension.


----------



## Joca

Whodunit said:


> Personally, I don't like "ad" in this context. You might have used it as a headline or something like that (as far as I know, Latin headlines always begin with a preposition [mostly _de_] if they do not resemble a question). Jazyk's suggestion looks more ancient to me.
> 
> Hi: Are you sure Latin headlines always begin with a preposition...? I didn't know about that. Maybe "ad" is wrong in this context? I will grant that possibility. I don't know either what you mean by "more ancient". Do we need a correct or ancient translation? And what if the text is modern rather than ancient?
> 
> 
> 
> This example is not very good, because it's heard to show the difference notice "obey" and "see" in English. This would have been better for the dative:
> 
> I explain it to the master. Hoc domino explico.
> 
> That's right. You have provided a better example. I simply wanted to use Dative alone, that's why I chose the verb "obey". But again you are right: "obey" in English takes a direct object, not in Latin.
> 
> 
> Here's a good synopsis about the Latin declension. Thanks for the link. JC


----------



## Whodunit

> Hi: Are you sure Latin headlines always begin with a preposition...? I didn't know about that. Maybe "ad" is wrong in this context? I will grant that possibility. I don't know either what you mean by "more ancient". Do we need a correct or ancient translation? And what if the text is modern rather than ancient?


 
My Latin teacher told me that if the philosophers used a headline beginning with a preposition or formed as a (rhetorical) question in their Latin texts. I don't know about Ancient Greek, but if you want me to have it confirmed once more, I will be willing to ask my teacher again. That is, I'm not 100% sure anymore whether he said that they used a preposition or question *exclusively*. 

As for your second thought: I'm not sure if the thread starter wanted to have an ancient translation, but I can tell you that jazyk's translation is correct as well - no matter how ancient it might look like.


----------



## Joca

Whodunit said:


> My Latin teacher told me that if the philosophers used a headline beginning with a preposition or formed as a (rhetorical) question in their Latin texts. I don't know about Ancient Greek, but if you want me to have it confirmed once more, I will be willing to ask my teacher again. That is, I'm not 100% sure anymore whether he said that they used a preposition or question *exclusively*.
> 
> As for your second thought: I'm not sure if the thread starter wanted to have an ancient translation, but I can tell you that jazyk's translation is correct as well - no matter how ancient it might look like.


 
Thanks Whodunit. Feel free to ask your teacher, but don't worry too much about it.

Well, I am sorry if I somehow implied that Jazyk's translation was wrong. I didn't mean it. I think it is totally correct. The only point is that the original sentence was using a Dative (To my favourite...), whereas Jazyk chose to use a Vocative. 

Cheers,

JC


----------



## Whodunit

Joca, please don't feel attacked by my last post. I never implied that your translation was wrong either, but I wanted to point that "ad" sounded a bit more like Modern Latin to me, although it would be better to get another opinion about this topic.

As I said, I can ask my teacher about this issue, but not until Tueday.


----------



## Joca

Whodunit said:


> Joca, please don't feel attacked by my last post. I never implied that your translation was wrong either, but I wanted to point that "ad" sounded a bit more like Modern Latin to me, although it would be better to get another opinion about this topic.
> 
> As I said, I can ask my teacher about this issue, but not until Tueday.


 
I agree. A second opinion would be better. If nobody else comes to aid us, why not ask your teacher?

No, I was not offended at all, Whodunit. I've already remarked that you are a sensible and polite person. How could you ever offend anyone? I just felt I should get things straight.

Thanks for your concern.

Joca


----------



## DondeHayMúsica

*THANKS~*
*Joca, Whodunit:*
for the outline, the clarification, the link as well.  I hope to learn something!



> As for your second thought: I'm not sure if the thread starter wanted to have an ancient translation, but I can tell you that jazyk's translation is correct as well - no matter how ancient it might look like.


 
I'm a little lost in regards to the time periods for Latin.  However, for this translation I had in mind the Latin used during medieval times.  If it could reflect the Latin used then, that'd be great.




> The only point is that the original sentence was using a Dative (To my favourite...), whereas Jazyk chose to use a Vocative.


 
I'd say both probably work for me since I just need to write the phrases on a gift.  But taking advantage that you guys are very precise, I prefer if the translation implies TO: my favorite.. (as in the To, From written on a gift.)




I'll be here for any updates


----------



## Whodunit

DondeHayMúsica said:


> I'd say both probably work for me since I just need to write the phrases on a gift. But taking advantage that you guys are very precise, I prefer if the translation implies TO: my favorite.. (as in the To, From written on a gift.)


 
Okay, then you could use:

Ad: Dilectissimum equitem meum. ...
A: _your name_ (actually in the ablative case)

You'd have to use "Ab:" instead of "A:" if your name begins with a vowel.


----------



## DondeHayMúsica

Perfect,  GRATIAS pro 'help' tua !!!!!!!    *I really appreciate it~!*


----------

